# Hello from Florida



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, my name is Sara. I currently own a Haflinger gelding named Samson who is convinced thats hes just the cutest darned thing to ever walk the face of the earth. I will post his pictures and story in the gallery section.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

